# wife is having sex with cousin



## sadinfl (Mar 3, 2010)

Need someone to talk to wife is having a affair with here first cousin and she will not admit it i have all the prof i need phone bill and her having sex with him on the phone it just makes me sick. She was never like this until 5 months ago then every thing went crazy she said she didn't love me anymore. The problem i have is i cant just leave her i don't work i am disabled and have a year to go till i get ssi and also have a thirteen year old son at home an cant leave him to her she was a good wife and mother now all she cares for is to run away and see him or talk to him. Will she ever wake up or is this going to last for ever. I know my marriage was not that bad not the best but not the worst. I was always home and worked very hard to make money for her and the kids and we had a lot of fun together over the years.I know what the problem was in our marriage I curled up in a ball and gave up on life for a year with depression because of the pain i am in from my disability but I am back and trying to show her that im a better man. please just help me through this hard time in my life thanks


----------



## stillINshock (Apr 9, 2009)

please find a professional to talk to - by yourself, and with your wife. this is really tough stuff, i know. just keep communicating with her. would she leave you for him? does family know? can you go on a vaca together to get some distance from him? keep trying. help her - and help you. you sound like a very good person. trust your instincts.
good luck. and i'm sorry you are experiencing this pain.


----------

